# Next Rlt Watch, Maybe.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not quite decided on the fully finished item or if there will be one but here's a first pic.

The case is 35.5mm (Trying to cater for those who do not want or need a large watch ?)

Sandblasted finish. Screw down crown. Sapphire crystal. ETA 2824-2 Automatic.

Your thoughts are welcome.


----------



## skyway (Oct 29, 2005)

Roy said:


> Not quite decided on the fully finished item or if there will be one but here's a first pic.
> 
> The case is 35.5mm (Trying to cater for those who do not want or need a large watch ?)
> 
> ...


Looks great! Id love to see the finished item


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Nice clean look to the dial/hands combination on that one. I like the way the index (suddenly unsure if that's the right word) is split around the date window. Are the hands and numerals lumed?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Dave E said:


> Nice clean look to the dial/hands combination on that one. I like the way the index (suddenly unsure if that's the right word) is split around the date window. Are the hands and numerals lumed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking of putting lume on all the hands including the second hand.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Once again Roy looks like you've come up with a stunner. If it does go ahead, I'm sure evryone one will bite your hand off for one (maybe I'll even manage to add another RLT to my RLT1!).

I like the sound of the sandblasted finish and the case size.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks nice but too small for me


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks cool Roy - not for me I think, but a nice addition to the "stable".


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> The case is 35.5mm (Trying to cater for those who do not want or need a large watch ?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's a long term addition to the range to supply those who prefer a smaller watch then it's brill. Like the markers







.

I can't help but notice that interest in watches seems to wane at the 36 - 35mm mark







.

BTW Roy. Those markers would suit the RLT Russian watch







.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Looks good







but too small for me


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I think it would look better with the style of sword hands you see on some WWW's, if you can get them. Pretty much the same shape as the ones fitted now, but the other way around







What I mean is, they're narrow at the centre, get gradually wider and then abruptly come to a point. Terrible description! Here's a quick sketch:










Perfect size of watch for me


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like it & I'd buy it







Does it have a display back - sorry but I don't like them much


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Good effort, Roy...

but too small for me, I recently parted with an RLT5 for that reason.

Good luck anyway

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

It looks too much like previous models to me Roy, maybe we could get away from black or white dials?


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks great Roy and should fit those needing a smaller watch perfectly.

Really like the hands too


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

What really concerns me is the bezel looks wide. How big is the actual dial Roy







?


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice looker, but 38mm is my minimum.

Richard


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Sorry Roy I'm not fond of the face, and agree with Stan that the white on black face is also too reminiscent of other watches. Having said that you can't stop me wearing my 15 and 20's every day so what do I know.

Also is 35.5mm usefully smaller than the 36 and 37mm watches already in your range?

What ever you decide good luck with it.

Toby


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks for all your comments, we'll see.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice layout - and I like those hands and the idea of luming all of them.

However 38mm is my minimum too

would prefer combination of brushed and polished surfaces... All brushed/blasted doesn't do it for me.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

I like the case size and would love a watch with those hands, but there are (inevitably) a few things I'd like changed...

I think the digits are too large for the dial, they make it look crowded and emphasise the small size.

The batons are too similar in style and size to the digits; I'd make them slimmer and smaller.

white on black is too similar to other watches in the range... how about a light dial with dark markers and hands. If the dial was roughly the same shade as the case, it would look larger.

This might lead to problems with luming the hands, so how about a completely lumed dial with dark blue hands and markers?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Too same..ish

Would like to see something a bit different


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Something two-tone with a subdial would be very cool









A Newmark homage maybe.......


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Something two-tone with a subdial would be very cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrgh. Not the Morris Minor Traveller tribute watch







.

Get you flask and tartan blanket and be on your way old man














.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Arrrgh. Not the Morris Minor Traveller tribute watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_*Philistine!!!*_


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

That Newmark just demands a traditional tan leather strap to do it justice....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Get you flask and tartan blanket and be on your way old man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheeky pup











Roger said:


> That Newmark just demands a traditional tan leather strap to do it justice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a completely revolting idea


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> That Newmark just demands a traditional tan leather strap to do it justice....


Oh yes, definately........that strap looks like part of a 1950s suspender belt!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > That Newmark just demands a traditional tan leather strap to do it justice....
> 
> 
> Oh yes, definately........that strap looks like part of a 1950s suspender belt!
> ...


Are you, by any chance, related to Jason?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

A 1950s suspender belt, mmmmmmmm.









Sorry.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Get you flask and tartan blanket and be on your way old man
> ...


Sorry Sir







. I must learn to respect my elders







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


 You mean just like I am towards Stan & The Welshman


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Are you, by any chance, related to Jason?


No, as far as I know, but I,m sure it would be an honour, maybe we just both have good taste?


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Roy,

38mm would be the perfect size for this watch. Also, I'd prefer it without the date window. I like the look of the dial it reminds me of a modified explorer dial.

Michael


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roger said:


> > Are you, by any chance, related to Jason?
> 
> 
> No, as far as I know, but I,m sure it would be an honour, maybe we just both have good taste?
> ...


Yes of course that`s it


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Insulting the Welsh again? I'm not going to stand for it!!

I'll sit a while, like Jed Clampett.


----------



## m58dh (Aug 22, 2004)

Roy,

Another suggestion, could this watch be fitted with the acryllic domed crystal like the RLT-20? I love the RLT-20 Crystal!

Michael


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Just about right Mac. You should indeed be bowing down to me and Stan


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Something two-tone with a subdial would be very cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you know how I hate agreeing with Mac (darn, no smilie for being SICK)









I agree, the next RLT should have a two tone dial, 1940s look, maybe with a sub second dial.

Good, done that. Now I can go back to being awful to Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> Now you know how I hate agreeing with Mac (darn, no smilie for being SICK)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For future reference Roy, this is the one you were looking for









Mind you this is also good























BTW I`m glad you agree with my suggestion









And yes I know how difficult it must have been


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

m58dh said:


> Roy,
> 
> Another suggestion, could this watch be fitted with the acryllic domed crystal like the RLT-20? I love the RLT-20 Crystal!
> 
> ...


Excellent idea Michael, I love domed crystals especially the one on my `20`











USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


Fat chance


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> m58dh said:
> 
> 
> > Roy,
> ...


Now you insult fat people willing to take a chance!!!









Hang your head in shame, cousin.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

35mm?










45mm and Ill buy 2


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

jasonm said:


> 35mm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back already, you young rascal?

Can't you let us people with twiglet wrists have a bit of fun on our own?









I'm angling for a RLT-14 / baby AquaTerra feel, in case you hadn't guessed...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im back now









I was typing that last reply in a internet cafe in 30 degree heat









had a great time, logged my 50th dive


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

> Im back now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh poor... poor you!!!!!!!!!!














Not a cold beer in sight huh...
















Yeah right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I've sat in those internet cafes....





















More like get P*ssed and go online.... Mmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!























Well at least you are giving your watches a bit of sun & the odd dip in the water...

Hope all is ok...

Joli.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

My 1st watch was an octagonal cased Mulco which I lost moving house

How about something different...........a new RLT with an octagonal shaped case.

It would be different!!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> My 1st watch was an octagonal cased Mulco which I lost moving house
> 
> How about something different...........a new RLT with an octagonal shaped case.
> 
> ...












You've never really got over it, have you Griff







?

Here's a cheap movement you could nick







.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No I haven't.









It was polished st. steel case with a 2 tone dial, 15 jewel manual.

It was on the smallish side, but it was my Grandfathers, and I'm really still very pissed at losing it. It was in a cardbox box that went missing while moving house.

I've never seen one like it since

Isn't it a ******* that there is always one cardbox box that disappears when moving.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Did you make your mind up about this, Roy? Too small for me, I think (although I do like the dial design), but it's the kind of thing I think my wife would like.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It would make a nice larger watch for a lady Dave. I'll probably be making some after Christmas.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

heres a mulco of mine ,sadly the stem broke earlier this year and the beast is in need of an overhaul (valjoux 7750)







,hopefully will get it done after xmas.










anyway back on topic, roy,have you concidered making a watch with some guilloche dial work ? ,these have some cracking designs http://www.pledge.co.uk/


----------

